# Are used Japanese cars the best bet?



## TonyI (Aug 9, 2012)

Good day to everyone,

I'm an American who is aiming to move to Cyprus in the next two-three months or so. I'm looking to be on the lean and mean as much as possible, looking for the best buy in terms of used cars. I'm looking to spend no more than 5000 euros, and preferably a standard shift because a clutch job is about half the price of an automatic transmission replacement. 

Are Japanese cars (Honda, Toyota) a good buy? How is the parts and service situation for them in Cyprus? 

Any general tips on used car shopping in Cyprus are appreciated!

Tony


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

What's a "standard shift"? Do you mean a manual car rather than an automatic? Not making fun but wanted clarification.


----------



## TonyI (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes, that would be manual transmission. In my experience replacing a worn out clutch costs way less than an automatic, and automatic transmissions need frequent care esp. if they're old.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification. I couldn't agree more. Japanese cars, in my experience, seem to go on forever. Good luck. We move over on October 9th and can guess how you are feeling.


----------



## TonyI (Aug 9, 2012)

Hope it works out for you MacManiac!

Also another concern to ponder: emissions standards. I've had to part with two over 100,000 mile cars (160,000 km) because it wouldn't pass emissions anymore here in NY. I'm wondering how strict the standards are over in Cyprus by comparison (I'm sure that's not something that's easy to calculate, lol)


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

Once upon a time.................... it was always old mercedes on the roads in Cyprus, all the taxis were mercedes, but I am going going back to a time of mostly unmade roads out of the main towns!


----------



## TonyI (Aug 9, 2012)

That's interesting, nobody'd think of a Mercedes cab in NYC, lol.

I have seen a few old 90's era Mercedes for sale online but they are more expensive than the Hondas and I have no idea if they are more reliable or not. 

Also, the biggest issue is parts and mechanics who know how to service the car right. My hunch is that Japanese cars probably seem like a best bet for Cyprus versus other makes.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The taxis are still all mercs here but the roads arn't a lot better than they were right now because they were all dug up to put in the pipes for the new sewage system and they are taking a long time to repaiur them

When bringing a car over the lower the emissions (they do test for this) and the smaller the engine size the less your road tax etc will be.


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

The old Mercedes just went on and on and on..................... nobody would even think anything of a car with 200,000 miles on the clock, and because they were so common, parts were easy to come by, and reasonably priced, but I am going back a long time ago.................. I am not really that ancient!

We were a very youthful bunch of girls, and it always amused us that even the young guys had these huge old mercedes that were their pride and joy.

Do not think that Mercedes engineering is as good now as it was then.............


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You still see some very old Mercs driving around here. They seem to be able to cobble them up. In fact unlike the UK some of the local garages still seem to be able to make parts or adapt things to keep the old heaps cobbled up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

Mercedes is no longer what is was. But last time i was over we took a taxi from Airport to Limassol. He had a MB S.class. It looked like new but had over half million km on the meter. Amazing

Anders


----------



## TonyI (Aug 9, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Mercedes is no longer what is was. But last time i was over we took a taxi from Airport to Limassol. He had a MB S.class. It looked like new but had over half million km on the meter. Amazing
> 
> Anders


Wow! I wonder if it had the same engine block or not.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Consider a double cabin, they are fine on the dug up roads, allow access to areas that can't be reached by an ordinary car and the road tax is 50% of an equivalent car. In my area most people seem to have one.

The MPG is pretty low though.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The majority of motors here are Japanese including twin-cabs. We imported our Subaru which is a rarer make here but we seem to have no problem with service parts.

I have driven automatic cars for most of my life and have never had to repair or replace a gearbox yet. I see no point in being a slave to a gearstick and automatics seem to be one of the things that the USA got right!!!

An important consideration with cars is whether you want to enjoy using the many un-tarmacced roads to give access to the delightful picnic sites and other places in the Paphos Forest and the Akamas. If so choose a car with higher ground clearance which will also probably be 4 wheel drive. Something like the very popular Honda CR-V.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> The majority of motors here are Japanese including twin-cabs. We imported our Subaru which is a rarer make here but we seem to have no problem with service parts.
> 
> I have driven automatic cars for most of my life and have never had to repair or replace a gearbox yet. I see no point in being a slave to a gearstick and automatics seem to be one of the things that the USA got right!!!
> 
> ...


We have a Honda CR-V (automatic) and it has been an absolute godsend. It goes anywhere but is comfortable unlike some off roaders which give very harsh rides. It has coped very well with the poor state of the roads with very little money needing to be spent on it for repairs. 
We have had it for 8 years and it was 7 years old when we bought it yet it is like new. We have never ever had an old car like this before, always going for new ones the UK. Our last two vehicles in the Uk were Mercedes but we didnt think it was wise to bring a car like that over here with the terrible state of the roads. 
We often talk about changing for something newer but can't think of anything that we would be as happy with as our good old CR-V so we will keep it until it starts to cost a lot to keep it going I suppose.
Incidentally they are affectionately known as Cyprus Retirement Vehicles but ours so often has a stray dog in the back that we have christened it the Creature Rescue Vehicle


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Japanese do tend to be the most reliable cars, but Korean cars are catching up with them.

I've owned over 40 cars over the years ( I used to be in the motor trade) many of the cars were automatics and I've never had any problems with them.

This site will tell you all you need to know about jamjars:

Car Reviews | Honest John


----------



## TonyI (Aug 9, 2012)

Very interesting comments, thank you!

I have a Jeep here in New York. Great car for off-roading, but eats gas like you wouldn't believe. I can't import it anyway because the steering wheel is on the Yankee side, lol. 

The main reason why I'm afraid of an automatic is because when you buy a car with a lot of mileage like I intend to, you always run the risk of a major part going on you. What was once a 5000€ car becomes a 7500€ car in an instant. Outside of the engine block (tough luck on that), the most expensive part is the transmission. 

In the case of a manual transmission a clutch is less expensive to replace than putting in a rebuilt Borg Warner automatic transmission, by a magnitude of at least $1000 if not more. Also, automatics require more care, you have to regularly check the fluid in them, etc. I'm going to need the car to commute to work so the less I have to deal with mechanics the happier I am


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

TonyI said:


> Very interesting comments, thank you!
> 
> I have a Jeep here in New York. Great car for off-roading, but eats gas like you wouldn't believe. I can't import it anyway because the steering wheel is on the Yankee side, lol.
> 
> ...


I can honestly say I never check the auto transmission fluid and rely on this being checked at service every year or so. I don't understand why you think they need to be checked regularly or need more care. Perhaps this is a difference between American cars and Japanese?

I also suspect that you may have a problem fitting a Borg Warner transmission in most Jap cars!!!

However it's your choice, there's no right or wrong!

Pete


----------



## TonyI (Aug 9, 2012)

Pete, maybe I've just had some bad luck 

I just remember that when I had a stick, life was good. The cars lasted long and I did have to get a clutch done but it was 700 bucks and no issues. Brake pads I can do myself (unless the rotors have to be done), oil changes myself, and other small things like changing headlights, etc. Nothing like a good Saturday with your back on the asphalt surrounded by oil drops


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I can honestly say I never check the auto transmission fluid and rely on this being checked at service every year or so. I don't understand why you think they need to be checked regularly or need more care. Perhaps this is a difference between American cars and Japanese?
> 
> I also suspect that you may have a problem fitting a Borg Warner transmission in most Jap cars!!!
> 
> ...


Hi!

The steering wheel is no problem anymore, but I can imagine what the car will cost to import and then in roadtax. And I asked about insurance to my VW Passat left hand drive and the price was about double to a right hand drive

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

TonyI said:


> . Nothing like a good Saturday with your back on the asphalt surrounded by oil drops


I can't think of a worse Saturday. 

Nor will you in our summer temperatures!!! 

Pete


----------

